# Food Safety News - 06/06/2022 FSIS decides against changing safe handling instructions sought by Safe Food Coalition



## daveomak.fs (Jun 6, 2022)

FSIS decides against changing safe handling instructions sought by Safe Food Coalition​By Dan Flynn on Jun 06, 2022 12:05 am
Four years ago, Thomas Gremillion of the Consumer Federation of America petitioned USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) on behalf of the Safe Food Coalition. The petition sought an FSIS rulemaking to revise the regulations that prescribe mandatory safe handling instruction (SHI) labeling for raw and partially cooked meat and poultry products. In a May... Continue Reading


Peanut butter related recalls keep on rolling as Salmonella outbreak investigation continues​By Jonan Pilet on Jun 06, 2022 12:03 am
– analysis – From peanut butter cups to chicken salad, recalls caused by J.M. Smucker Co.’s peanut butter recall keep coming. Peanut butter is a product uniquely positioned to cause a cascade of secondary recalls. Businesses use the recalled peanut butter to make chocolate products, sandwiches, snack packs, fudge, dog treats and more. Small businesses... Continue Reading


FDA warns companies over import, adulteration by new animal drugs and hazard analysis violations​By News Desk on Jun 06, 2022 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


Alabama company recalls crabmeat after FDA finds Listeria on equipment​By News Desk on Jun 05, 2022 05:40 pm
Irvington Seafood of Irvington, AL, is recalling some of its “Crabmeat: Jumbo, Lump, Finger, and Claw meat” because it has the potential to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes. “The production of the product has been suspended while FDA and the company continue to investigate the source of the problem,” according to the company’s recall notice.... Continue Reading


Tea recalled because of Mexican strawberries tainted with hepatitis A virus​By News Desk on Jun 05, 2022 01:58 pm
Urban Remedy is recalling Urban Remedy Organic Revitalizing Tea Tonic Strawberry Hibiscus Rose because it has the potential to be contaminated with Hepatitis A. There is concern that consumers may have the product in their homes because of its long shelf life. Urban Remedy contracts with Youngstown Grape Distributors Inc. to co-manufacture this product. The... Continue Reading


----------

